

Metaclasses in Python 1.5 - diptanu
http://python.org/doc/essays/metaclasses/

======
russell
I didn't read the article, but I suspect it is completely out of date. Python
is at releases 2.6 and 3.0, and the class mechanism has been completely
rewritten.

------
intellectronica
How did a Python 1.5 article made it to the front page?! If interesting at
all, it is only for historical reasons, and let's face it, if you're
interested in the history of programming languages, there are a few things
more interesting than Python 1.5.

